# RHE - Rheochem PLC



## iam_dominic (6 June 2008)

Sector: Energy
Market Cap: 29,000,000 
Issued Shares: 100,000,000  

http://www.rheochem.com.au

Rheochem Plc (RHE) is a diversified service company, specialising in the provision of drilling additives, production chemicals and engineering services to the oil and gas industry. RHE operates in Australia, NZ, India, USA and the UK through subsidiary companies. 


! TOP 20 make up 60% of the issued shares
! Merril Lynch on board
! contract with SANTOS (STO)

Share Price: 30c


----------

